# Favourite episodes of all time



## Mighty mouse (Sep 13, 2006)

Am feeling nostalgic so a thread about fav episodes methinks. 
Here are mine:

1. The early Next Gen Borg episodes still standout from all the Trek
2. The final episode of Blake's 7 because there was no happy ending, 
3. The pivotal arc episodes of Babylon 5 because they were so well plotted it was like watching a flower unfurl.
4. All but one episode of Firefly
5. All the Tom Baker Dr Who
6. Mini series of Battlestar Galactica
7. Buffy when Willow went bad
8. Farscape peacekeeper wars
9. Early Lexx because it was so dark
10 All of Red Dwarf bar the first season


----------

